# I still prefer woman, but had a date with a Boy today.



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

A real Big Boy!

Breaking my summer train hiatus. Time to do some searching on the forum on the latest Lionel Big Boy offering.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is one big fella!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Very cool. I am jealous. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice. (Jealous)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd love to see it too, maybe someday... At least it's on the rails again, that's a good thing.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Words cannot describe the enormity of this engine!! UP had it in their West Chicago yard for the weekend scheduled to depart 8 AM Tues. Unfortunately I'll be out of town.

UP and the City of West Chicago made it very easy to see and it was actually parked just short of an overhead bridge, so some folks had to get some really great pics!!

It was near 90, UP had free bottled water and every UP person I talked with was as friendly as could be.

Glad to see this beautiful locomotive restored and back running the rails!!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very neat photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Very cool Jeff. I think Chicago is about as far east as the Big Boy is likely to get, at least this year.
Also nice pics of the Kenefick car. That is one Lionel is doing but you have to buy the complete Bush train to get it. John Kenefick was a native of my hometown and apparently made quite a mark in the railroad industry in particular the UP.
I discovered they also named a railroad park in Omaha after him that overlooks the Missouri river not far off I-80. BB 4023 resides there. I must have ridden right by it a few years ago not knowing it even existed.

Pete


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Does it have articulated chuffing????:lol_hitting: He's on my bucket list. One of these days I'll make it out to see it.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Very cool. I was going to go see it, but I didn't want to drive three hours.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

superwarp1 said:


> Does it have articulated chuffing????:lol_hitting: He's on my bucket list. One of these days I'll make it out to see it.


This what you are thinking of?


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Norton said:


> I discovered they also named a railroad park in Omaha after him that overlooks the Missouri river not far off I-80. BB 4023 resides there.
> 
> Pete


There is no track anywhere near the park so they had to get the 4023 there via the Omaha streets. I didn't go down to watch the episode, but a Big Boy had to look pretty big heading down an ordinary street.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

superwarp1 said:


> Does it have articulated chuffing????:lol_hitting:


I have no idea what that is... hwell:


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

"I have no idea what that is..." I think what is meant is this - The Big Boy, and most modern articulateds, were run "simple", that is all the cylinders use high pressure steam. Older mallet locos used high pressure steam in the rear engine then that steam, at lower pressure was fed to the front cylinders before being exhausted up the stack. With simple engines, both engines exhaust up the stacks. In operation, the two engines will go in and out of sync, and you get stacatto exhaust shots.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Deane Johnson said:


> There is no track anywhere near the park so they had to get the 4023 there via the Omaha streets. I didn't go down to watch the episode, but a Big Boy had to look pretty big heading down an ordinary street.


If you go to Scribb's website, (https://www.scribsmovingandheavyhauling.com), and click on projects, you can see the 4023 loaded on a trailer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Makes you look small standing next to it.:thumbsup:
I would like to see that too someday, riding it down the rails would be better.
Thanks for posting the pictures. :smilie_daumenpos:

Too bad most of the O scale guys won't see it as it is not posted in O scale.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> Too bad most of the O scale guys won't see it as it is not posted in O scale.


It was!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like fabulous fun! Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice..
I seen the boy in wisconsin.
It was cool seeing Ed, and watching the crew grease big boy.


----------

